# bodies for tycopro ?



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

A friend of mine offered me a tycopro chassis recently, but without body. I believe the tyco 440x2 widepan long wheel base bodies are compatible 


but I don't know what bodies I can use (original or resin repro) ? ANy help will be appreciated !


thanks


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

the tyco hp7 bodies might fit.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Most of the TycoPro bodies fit on the 440/X2 pan chassis so I expect the opposite holds true and most 440/X2 bodies designed for the pan chassis should fit on a TycoPro chassis. The only TycoPro body that I've had issues with is the Chaparral 2J. I suppose you could get a 440/X2 under it if you cut down the rear wheels and tires.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

the problem is the 440x2 widepan 's got 2 possible wheels bases. The tycopro unique wheelbase is similar to 440x2 widepan long wheel base (I checked it). 

The problem is that not every widepan body are made for long wheel base chassis...so I don't know what tyco bodies I can use (except the usual chaparal, gremlin we always see on ebay). 


thanks, 


dimitri


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

is it the long or short wheel base on the tyco pro?
If it long base, there are lots of newer tyco bodies they will fit. 
the vette, the t-bird, the camaro.. to name a few

if it's short wheel base, you're better off wating until Bruce gets better and buying one of his tyco bodies, like the Bug or muara


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for the help !

my chassis is the long wheel base. I've seen in Bruce's shop a lot of bodies for tyco, how can I recognize the long wheelbase versions ? 

IN the pictures I found about the tycopro bodies, I loved especially the chapparals, the cobra and porsche (917k and 908?). I don't know if they're long or short wheel base...


it's complex ^^ to make it simple, I like the GT/endurance lemans race cars, I 'm not interested in muscle cars or "civilian" US cars.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

917 is short wheelbase.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

The TYCO PRO bodies are not hard to find and amazingly no that expensive.

I seen whole TYCO PRO cars at the slocar show for $20.00 for a runner.

Gonzo


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The Chaparrals and 908s are also short wheel base. Not sure about the Cobras.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

arglll...!

I hope the cobra is long wheel base...if not, any 440x2 widepan long wheel base should fit the tycopro chassis, no ? But I don't know if any long wheel base 440x2 widepan bodies exists too ^^



thanks


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco LWB bodies...just off the top of my head.. (I may miss a few)
70 Boss Mustang funny car
70 Camaro funny car
70 Plymouth Superbird
71 Mustang Mach1
71 AMC Javelin
72 Road runner
73 Chevelle
73 Dodge Charger
78 Dodge Van
78 Chevy Stepside Truck
78 Chevy Blazer
79 Camaro
80 Mustang
84 Thunderbird
Road Warrior wannabe cars
40 Ford
57 Chevy
These all fit the LWB wide pan Tyco chassis
any I forgot folks?

Rich


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry Cobra is short!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

roughriders


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*what no pictures...lazy bums hahaahahaahahaha...no realy ( :*

Rich,

Will this one work? Sorry but, had to post it....buhhhahahaahahaah

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-CH-STP-Pet...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item414abe3119

You forgot my all time favorite...Trick Truck!!!! My fellow Nebraskan lsot bud CJ hates it.










The Blue & Silver one is a Bad dog body painted up by me...going to do more color variations on this in 2010.










http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-TYCOPRO-Do...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item5884782a47

http://cgi.ebay.com/Slot-Car-Tyco-P...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item2c51b86f69

If you look on the bottom chassis picture here you can see the grooves in the brass pan that are for the front tire clearance on the short chassis version and this is a long wheelbase as the front tires are not even close to them.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-Pro-Dodge-...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item25575875df

and this one with lots of picutures...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tyco-Pro-Racing...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item439b7d8e17

This thread is usless without pictures! 

Bob...I got a little time to post pictures...zilla


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for the answers...And the pics 


Actually, it seems I will not find any classic race cars for my long wheel base chassis...

So I guess I'll have to finish my LMP dallara....the long wheel base matches...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Plymouth SuperBird is long wheelbase and is interchangeable between the two chassis.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, but it's not the type of cars I want to race  so I believe i'll have to make my own bodies.

thank you !


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

The tyco Red & White gumout #3 camaro lwbase should fit. The tcr dodge magnum #31 glow in the dark body might fit.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Also, the Tyco Vipers fit.

All the Ideal cars are long wheel base.
This includes....
69 Charger
75 Nova
78 Dodge step side pick em up
79 Dodge Magnum
76 Chevy Laguna S3
The Ford & Dodge vans
Various dirt modified cars

Rich


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi, 

I bump that topic, to know if anyone can give me some advises on long wheel bases bodies compatible with tycopro long wheel base. 

If I understood correctly, some tyco widepan bodies are compatible. I need long wheel base fit, I took a look in Traxs hobbies website, but the wheelbase is not indicated...


Could you give me a list of GT or endurance (lemans style, 50's to modern aera) bodies available ? 

thanks


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Digging the topic, 

I'm still searching for tyco long wheelbase cars bodies, plastic, resin or lexan, wich can fit the tycopro long wheel base chassis. 

Racing periods prefered are 60's early 70's GT-endurance
Can-am cars welcome also (after all, I'm doing a track freely inspired by Riverside)
modern lemans/ALMS/C group sport-prototype 


I don't know where I can start searching. 
thanks


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Tyco LWB bodies...just off the top of my head.. (I may miss a few)
> 70 Boss Mustang funny car
> 70 Camaro funny car
> 70 Plymouth Superbird
> ...



DM,
The Mach 1 and Javelins are road race cars.


















They were available in this set...










In addition, they also made a Datsun 240z in LWB...










However, there was one casting that I completely forgot.
If you are willing to move to the 80s, I think you will be very happy.
Tyco's Porsche 962 is also a LWB body and should fit the Tyco Pro chassis.



















Hope this helps... :wave:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

that's help a lot. The 962 ran (correct me if I'm wrong) during last years/days of Riverside. This car model has been declined in dozens of colors and diferent teams. 

I believe it's also quite easy to find. 


thanks !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

demether said:


> that's help a lot. The 962 ran (correct me if I'm wrong) during last years/days of Riverside.


Yep...


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

that's what I call a HUGE pic ! LOL

thank you again. Apparently, the tyco "open cockpit" body is also using long wheel base 440x2 widepan, so it "may fit" the tycopro LWB like the 962. But I don't know the car inspiring the "open cockpit" C group tyco body. 


By the way, are the tyco pro SWB similar to a 440x2 narrow chassis ? So I could try to find body for this one also. C group/80's gts would be nice, to make a specific race class. 

Now I have to find 3 other tycopro chassis in good condition : 1 LWB and 2 SWB (to make balance with my current LWB chassis). 

THanks again.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The TycoPro SWB (Short wheelbase) and 440X2 Narrow chassis Bodies are not interchangeable at all. The 440X2 narrow chassis is almost identical in design to the 440X2 pan, except it doesn't have the "Pan" along the sides, and is just the width of the motor frame itself (ie- picture the 440 pan if you cut off the sides of the Pan).
As for the TycoPro SWB, it's merely a short wheelbase version of the long version.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

It's crazy what I find out in searching for info on cars & racing. I knew that I bookmarked a racing sportscar site which has the 1:1 version of the Tyco open cockpit racers that you mention.










Looks like Tyco copied the cars in this Japan-based racing series, which was a March 88 / 89 if I am looking at things correctly. The series seems to have run at the Fuji circuit.
http://www.racingsportscars.com/photo/Fuji-1989-06-04.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, sorry about the pic size. I borrowed it off another site and couldnt resize it.

Another LWB road racer you may be interested in... BMW 3.5 CSL. Yes, Tyco made one.










If you're into narrow chassis, I always liked these bodies...










The made a Mazda Rx7 to go with that group. 









Oh, and there's all kinds of Vettes.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

1976Cordoba said:


> It's crazy what I find out in searching for info on cars & racing. I knew that I bookmarked a racing sportscar site which has the 1:1 version of the Tyco open cockpit racers that you mention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What 'doba said. Looks to have been, by that point in time, rebodied F3000 cars and raced almost exclusively at Fuji. Needless to say, never made it to Riverside. 

Looking at the early 70's, the Lola, McLaren, Chapparal 2J and Ferrari 512P would have all raced in Can Am. With a little bit of artistic license, you could throw in the Porche 917, as they were allowed to enter at Watkins Glen. 

The Cobra, Corvette, Datsun 240z, and Porsche 914 would all be found together in the same run group (A/B/C Production) at any SCCA club racing event at Riverside in the 70s. For that matter, the McLaren and and Lola above would have been seen in the A/SR class.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

> The TycoPro SWB (Short wheelbase) and 440X2 Narrow chassis Bodies are not interchangeable at all. The 440X2 narrow chassis is almost identical in design to the 440X2 pan, except it doesn't have the "Pan" along the sides, and is just the width of the motor frame itself (ie- picture the 440 pan if you cut off the sides of the Pan).
> As for the TycoPro SWB, it's merely a short wheelbase version of the long version.


I probably didn't write correctly what I was thinking about : the question is more "does the tycopro SWB share the same wheel base as the tyco narrow chassis" ? Making body posts system is not a problem (I already use lifelike nascar bodies on tomy turbo chassis, for example). 




> Looking at the early 70's, the Lola, McLaren, Chapparal 2J and Ferrari 512P would have all raced in Can Am. With a little bit of artistic license, you could throw in the Porche 917, as they were allowed to enter at Watkins Glen.
> 
> The Cobra, Corvette, Datsun 240z, and Porsche 914 would all be found together in the same run group (A/B/C Production) at any SCCA club racing event at Riverside in the 70s. For that matter, the McLaren and and Lola above would have been seen in the A/SR class.



Concerning racing classes, I agree, but the difficulty is to find bodies fitting BOTH SWB and LWB tycopro/440x2 widepan chassis AND also representing the same racing era 

I personaly like classic race cars, but if I cannot create a race class using both LWB and SWB tycopro chassis, I will probably make a "dummy" modern endurance/C group class...


In one word, I'm not a racing specialist at all (it's why I created this topic), so perhaps you should help me giving me something like : 

racing era/period : 
2 possible bodies for tycopro/440x2 widepan long wheel base in this era
2 possible bodies for tycopro/440x2 widepan short wheel base in this era


So I will be sure to be a bit accurate


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Rich. The 77 Firebird is also a LWB. My favorite car. Dave.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I also forgot to speak about lexan : 

if you know some lexan bodies with long wheel base, it would do the trick the best, since it's cheap I 'd be able to make diferent racing classes easily.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

demether said:


> racing era/period :
> 2 possible bodies for tycopro/440x2 widepan long wheel base in this era
> 2 possible bodies for tycopro/440x2 widepan short wheel base in this era
> 
> So I will be sure to be a bit accurate


Okay, I'm gonna give this a shot...
Tyco road racing bodies that fit wide pan chassis...

*1970's Road Racing - LWB*
Bre Datsun 240z
Mustang Mach 1 (SCCA)
AMC Javelin (SCCA)
BMW 3.5 CSl
77 Camaro/Firebird

*1970's Road Racing - SWB*
Porsche 917
Porsche 908
Porsche 914 _open cockpit w/driver, roll bars_
Porsche 911 Carrera
Ferrari 512M
Ferrari 312
Chaparral 2D
Chaparral 2G
Chaparral 2J
Corvette A/P _open cockpit w/driver, roll bars_
Corvette
Ford Pantera
Mercedes C111 MK2
McLaren M8F
Lola 260
Shelby Cobra

There's a few more I'm sure. I'll post another list later...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

demether said:


> Concerning racing classes, I agree, but the difficulty is to find bodies fitting BOTH SWB and LWB tycopro/440x2 widepan chassis AND also representing the same racing era
> 
> racing era/period :
> 2 possible bodies for tycopro/440x2 widepan long wheel base in this era
> 2 possible bodies for tycopro/440x2 widepan short wheel base in this era


*1980's Road Racing - LWB*
Porsche 962
80 Mustang
Pontiac Fiero

*1980's Road Racing - SWB*
Porsche 935
82 Firebird
82 Camaro

*1980's Road Racing - Narrow chassis (SWB)*
Datsun 280z
Mazda RX7
Corvette
Lamborgini Countach 


*1990's Road Racing - LWB*
Dodge Viper
Dodge Viper Coupe (from the TV show)
Fuji Racer, open cockpit
Volvo 850
Corvette
Camaro (Rain-X)

*1990's Road Racing - SWB*
Ferrari F40
Mazda Miata
Dodge Stealth
Nissan 300zx

:drunk: That's about all I can recall...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I found a neat reference if you wanna see them...

http://hoseeker.net/tycoslotcars.html


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

demether said:


> I probably didn't write correctly what I was thinking about : the question is more "does the tycopro SWB share the same wheel base as the tyco narrow chassis" ? Making body posts system is not a problem (I already use lifelike nascar bodies on tomy turbo chassis, for example).


The Tyco _Narrow chassis_ and the Tyco _SWB Pan chassis_ are the same wheelbase.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

thank you for all these usefull infos !


----------

